# What about the cheap ceramic coatings?



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Since the car detailing world partially lives from hype & overpriced products, I do wonder what the cheap "realprice" products can do. Has anyone ever tried out something like

https://gearfizz.com/products/mrfix9h

Seems to be the chinese offer to the 9H hype.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

voon said:


> Since the car detailing world partially lives from hype & overpriced products, I do wonder what the cheap "realprice" products can do. Has anyone ever tried out something like
> 
> https://gearfizz.com/products/mrfix9h
> 
> Seems to be the chinese offer to the 9H hype.


Just ordered some the other day for £10 :thumb: so it will be interesting to see how it performs. Wouldn't surprise me if this is the place they all get it from:doublesho oooh should I have said that:lol:


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

voon said:


> Since the car detailing world partially lives from hype & overpriced products, I do wonder what the cheap "realprice" products can do. Has anyone ever tried out something like
> 
> https://gearfizz.com/products/mrfix9h
> 
> Seems to be the chinese offer to the 9H hype.


I have also ordre some, and i think i will try it on rims and trim

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I got this one for £4 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/9H-Hardne...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Seems to be the same stuff under another name ... at least if we go by the bottle etc. Although the guy on the website I posted claims there are fakes. Although he might just talk whatever to ensure orders go to him.

At that price, even if it is crap it was a funny experiment. I wonder how it turns out for those who ordered some.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Videos seen from detailers who tested this look promising. Just can't wrap my head around this. 
Otherones are either waaaaay overpriced, or durability or something else should be way off on the cheap one.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I got this one for £4
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/9H-Hardne...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


From the ebay pics it can also remove ridiculously heavy swirling apparently... :doublesho:doublesho
Given they've posted a pic of what's clearly a correction stage as "results" of the coating, I'm not convinced much else is true either!

You are a braver man than me, putting that anywhere near your paint/wheels or even trim! It may only be £4 for the bottle but whatever you choose to apply on is worth considerably more I guess! :thumb:

Obviously I could also be completely wrong and it could be the bargain of the century...


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, I'd ignore all the usual magical BS of marketing. I only wonder if it can just be what it (and others) are ... a simple ceramic coating. I somehow doubt these are magic and indeed overpriced and that is fairly easy to produce the chemicals etc ... but we shall see 

I'm a great fan of "efficiently" priced stuff that ignores hype.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Leebo310 said:


> From the ebay pics it can also remove ridiculously heavy swirling apparently... :doublesho:doublesho
> Given they've posted a pic of what's clearly a correction stage as "results" of the coating, I'm not convinced much else is true either!
> 
> You are a braver man than me, putting that anywhere near your paint/wheels or even trim! It may only be £4 for the bottle but whatever you choose to apply on is worth considerably more I guess! :thumb:
> ...


it's a good job I have 2 old scrap panels in the garden for testing then I guess :lol:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I actually saw several videos on youtube now .. just search for mr fix 9h etc .. a few guys have documented it. It seems to work fairly well, but there's no longevity reports, yet, I think.

Exemple:






I bought me some now, since I saw quite a few vids of happy owners. Over at AliExpress you can get it directly from China. It was 13ish USD there from sellers, that had enough reputation, maybe can be found cheaper. I'll have to find a victim car till then  I do wonder about it's longevity.

Btw: There's another product over at AliExpress called "Veteran" something ... similar bottle etc at 6ish USD. not sure if it is the same thing.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

https://artdeshine.shop/products/mo...-polish-auto-detailing-glasscoat-anti-scratch

Alfred sells it... so must be quite good.. im sure he wouldnt risk his reputation selling a rubbish product.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

sistersvisions said:


> https://artdeshine.shop/products/mo...-polish-auto-detailing-glasscoat-anti-scratch
> 
> Alfred sells it... so must be quite good.. im sure he wouldnt risk his reputation selling a rubbish product.


Actually if you had a chance to see his facebook posting of this,
he makes a quite a joke about it. 
He says try that cheap product and see how much superior his coating products really are. 
It really is for anyone delving into DYI first time coating the car, he knows its almost rubbish.
:lol:

I for one, wouldn't mind taking out few coins from my piggy bank to try this out.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

All youtube vids (of normal people applying it, not promotional marketing crap) etc I saw so far show that it's far from rubbish. It's however the apply/effect after time ... no longevity studies so far. Also, some people try to show it off too early .. these things have to cure a while.

Let's say that a store promoting the expensive products they have a much higher margin with is not something that really flabberghasts me  Especially if they try to establish themselves as detailers for expensive cars etc and selling your very own brand product. Detailing is a very hyped market, that loves to thrown hollow word shells like "Premium" to brainwash people into telling themselves they have bought this tasty, lovely thing. Much like many cookies etc are all "home made" in "grannys own oven" using an "ancient family recipe" and so on ... all suggestive mindbending. There are some quality differences of course, but in the end, they all put on their trousers one leg first.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

here is a german review of MR-FIX9H released not long ago...even if you dont speak german the test is prety much self explanatory. In my eyes the coating is not bad...just beware of leaving hi-spots after application.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

A&J said:


> here is a german review of MR-FIX9H released not long ago...even if you dont speak german the test is prety much self explanatory. In my eyes the coating is not bad...just beware of leaving hi-spots after application.
> 
> Liquid Elements Eco Shield und 9H Mr.FIX richtig auftragen - Keramikversiegelung im Test - YouTube


This video isn't bad, but I have worked with Liquid Elements Ecoshield many times, and it always outperforms what is seen here... He did a crappy job applying, much more careless then he did the mrfix 9H.

Anyone know it this crystalises that it makes your cloths useless? Or is it more like a nanocoating


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm up for some cheap ceramic coating too
Ordered some 'MR-FIX9H' off the bay of e for £5.21 delivered
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30ML-Car-...mail&cal=a2a68cd9cf8bc&cust=5P576910K4920725N

Going to try it out on the daughter's car. She doesn't know it yet mind ... :lol:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I do wonder if there may be fakes, as the prices differ quite a bit .. mine were around 13 Euro from a "realiable" source (i.e. an AliExpress seller with tons of processed orders and likes, that are fotodocumented .. sure can be faked but ah well . lets see).

It could however lead to different experiences, just keep that in mind.


----------

